
Dribbble Acquires Creative Market - uptown
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/30/dribbble-a-bootstrapped-linkedin-for-designers-acquires-creative-market-grows-to-12m-users/
======
pelagic_sky
As a Dribbble user I am curious to see what this does to the quality of
content on the site.

